# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от Елены Мартыновой -елен-ки >  НГ  СЦЕНАРИИ:"КОЗырно жить не запретишь ", " Чикагская вечеринка" ,в стиле Оскар", и т.д.

## elen-ka20

*КОЗырно жить не запретишь!!!*

Предлагаю вашему внимание новый *ПОЛНЫЙ, УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ* сценарий для встречи 2015 года. Практически без реквизита.

В нём вы найдёте много чего вкусного, КОЗырного и скучно точно не будет!
Например: КОЗырный гороскоп с юмором и с музыкой; проводим год в лучших традициях "Идите вы в ... баню"; задобрим Козу, приняв участие в Караоке Батле "КОЗырная песня"; разберёмся "А Йолупукки кто?", а ещё в нём... А впрочем... Зачем тратить ваше время, если  всё это и многое другое, вы можете изучить во всех деталях, когда сценарий будет вашим. Всё в ваших руках.  :Grin: 

*В комплекте:*

- *текстовый документ* (слова ведущего и подробное описание блоков) - 46 страниц - 16 блоков, подробно прописанное застолье.

*Получаете 2 текстовых документа:* 
1. для корпоративной компании;
2. для ресторана (разрозненная компания).

- *полиграфия* (в блоках где она предусмотрена);

- *музыкальный материал для озвучивания*; 

- *2 блока для работающих с мультимедией* (проектор или ТВ) *+ 1 в двух вариантах* для мультимедии и для работающих без проектора.


*СТОИМОСТЬ 3500 РУБ.*

Ну что ...КОЗырнём?!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Церемония вручения премии Оскар 

* Тематическая НГ вечеринка в стиле Оскар.Без дрес кода,с учётом что вечернике платья и костюмы - по сути и есть дрес код такого рода вечеринок . Желательны  : проектор или ТВ ,для такой темы ооооч надо! , красная дорожка (в сценарии даю вариант замены ,практически по копеечной стоимость ) ,прес вол(самый не обязательный момент) . ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНЫ -статуэтки Оскар  любом варианте около 5 - 7 шт. При этом Оскары бывают разные : печенюшки, шоколадные, металлические и т. д. Эти статуэкти покупает  заказчик .Или покупаете вы,но финансирует заказчик. 
В  плане игрового наполнения - практически безреквизитный.

Отработан мною много раз,поэтому не сырой  материал , а  обкатанный  и проверенный. Сценарий написан "под ключ" и ОЧЕНЬ!!! подробно.Образно говоря сегодня взял,а завтра пошёл и отработал.

СТОИМОСТЬ ПОЛНОГО СЦЕНАРИЯ  - 4000.
Можно приобрести как полный,так и частично материал.

В комплекте: 

-текстовой материал (31 страницы) - подробное описание и рекомендации по теме
-музыкальное оформление для сценария
- полиграфия  от и до под эту тему 
-фото для пояснения 
-видеофайлы для проектора.
*


*Новогодняя вечеринка в стиле путешествия*

*Думаю эту тему представлять нет смысла: весело, ярко,  феерично,эмоционально..Такой формат не требует ни дрес кода,ни реквизита,ни каких либо вложений.Страны можно выбрать.

В комплекте: 
-текстовой документ - подробное описание(32 страницы ) 
-музыкальые файлы для темы
-фото для пояснения

СТОИМОСТЬ  3500 РУБ.* 


*НОВЫЙ ГОД В СТИЛЕ СССР.*

Красные знамёна,знаменитый буфет, речёвки,пионеры,производственная зарядка и т.д и т.п. и прочие моменты ,которые помогут встретить НГ как подобает членам советского  общества!
Стоимость 3500





СЕКРЕТЫ КОЗА НОСТРЫ

*Вот и настало время раскрыть все секреты.А когда как не сейчас?!!! 

Стилизованная вечеринки в стили Америки 20-х. Всё чинно и благородно.Думаю в  этом году это будет самая популярная тема из стилизацией ,как Ковбойская в год Лошади. Очень яркая, стильная, красивая  тема.При этом весёлая и драйвовая .
Такая вечеринка предполагает ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНЫЙ дресс код,так как без него тема не состоится .Так что если ваши гости не готовы к такому шагу, то не стоит и начинать. Ни какой тематики,только стилизация !!!!!

Декор не обязателен,полиграфия- прилагается.Реквизит - минимальный.

ЗЫ. Банкеты в таком формате отработаны мною множество  раз,в том числе и НГ, Так что все блоки обкатаны и проверены от и до. Так что проверено: мин нет!Всё можно брать в работу.

В комплекте :

-текстовой документ ,подробно прописанный на весь банкетный день (30 страниц) .
-полиграфия 
-музыкальный материал для темы
-музыка для велком зоны
-фото и видеоматериал для пояснения темы

СТОИМОСТЬ 4000 РУБ* .









Да...кстати..ведущая тоже должна быть в образе,на пример вот в таком )

----------


## elen-ka20

Также есть * Пиратский квест " Йо-хо-хо и бутылка рома "* 

Частично материал *"КАЗИНО" .*

И можно будет преобрести *ОТДЕЛЬНЫЕ БЛОКИ ДЛЯ ГОДА КОЗЫ * ,которые я выставлю несколько позже (Гороскоп ,Караоке,"Поменяться местами" и т.д.)

----------


## Анастасия-фейерверк

Лена здравствуй! Хочу быть обладательницей твоего новогоднего шедевра "КОЗырно жить не запретишь!!!
Я вхожу в пятерку первых, для которых скидочка 3000р?

----------


## elen-ka20

Привет,Настенька! 



> Хочу быть обладательницей твоего новогоднего шедевра "КОЗырно жить не запретишь!!!


буду оооочень рада)




> Я вхожу в пятерку первых, для которых скидочка 3000р?


ОДНОЗНАЧНО!!!

----------


## tataso

Дорогие коллеги!
Если Вы еще сомневаетесь, у кого приобретать сценарий, то мой ответ - ОДНОЗНАЧНО у Елены! Я счастливая обладательница сценарий в стиле Оскар. Честно сказать, побаивалась я тематических праздников, прошлый Новый год мечтала провести в русско-народном стиле, получилось процентов на 70, люди довольны, а вот я - нет. Когда встал вопрос с заказчиками, что им необходим именно Оскар, я ни минуты не сомневалась, к кому я обращусь за помощью, только к Елене, мастеру с большой буквы! Сценарий прочитала на одном дыхании. Знаю теперь точно, что проектор надо использовать (в наш век ИТ). Очень подробный, и по оформлению, и по содержанию праздника сценарий, на мой взгляд, при небольших изменениях прослужит вас долго и не только на Новый год! И что очень ценно, в моем случае, когда люди в основном будут не знакомые с друг другом, сценарий и перезнакомит, и сплотит, даже сдружит всех, я уверенна.  И каждого сделает звездой киноэкрана. А какие тосты, интерактивы и сказки ждут вас в этом сценарии. Словом, спасибо замечательному МАСТЕРУ Елене!

----------


## Ritulya993

Елена, я точно беру СЕКРЕТЫ КОЗАНОСТРЫ! Я попадаю в 5-ку первых? Так хочется немного везения! Напиши пожалуйста в личку куда отправить денежку. Через сбербанк  картой Виза или маэстро. У нас уже ночь, утром готова перевести денежку. С уважением Маргарита.

----------


## elen-ka20

*tataso*, огромное спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!за ваш отзыв.Это всегда ооочень важно и особенно когда речь идёт о новом материале) Успешно вам отработать с ним .Отличных вам НГдников и классных праздников круглый год ) Всех вам благ.

*Ritulya993*, Да..попадаете.А все детали -в личке)
С уважение)

----------


## аньта

Добрый день,Леночка) Только подумала куда бежать,потому как опять та же компания,Дай думаю загляну к вам,А тут уже всё есть :не зря пол дня вспоминала пароль.
Теперь вопрос: это новые игры и конкурсы или те же, но переделанные? А то у этой компании я в этом году работала несколько раз и хоть не Новый год,но ваши блоки с Новогодника приспособила к свадьбам и юбилеем,так что  нужно новое
Ещё вопрос "КОЗырно жить не заперетишь " - это тобычный.классический или в стиле ? 
Ну и попадаю ли я по акции-так надеюсь  :Tender:  и сколько это в гривне ?
И ещё раз спасибо за прошлые сценарии Новогодние. Просто всё на ура.Кое что сокращала,меняла ,но опробовала всё! И самое главное ,что пригодилось в течении всего года

----------


## elen-ka20

*аньта*, добрый день) Для начала -БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО за ваше постояство и ваш отзыв.

Отвечаю по порядку  и  вам,и  всем ,кто интересуется сценарием.



> это новые игры и конкурсы или те же, но переделанные?


новые на все 100% и  написанные благодаря работе  над этим сценарием, которые будут потом выставлены отдельно. 





> Ещё вопрос "КОЗырно жить не заперетишь " - это тобычный.классический или в стиле ?


Да ..УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ,хотя если вам нужно есть и тематика ,при чём представлена в большом колличестве вариантов .

И ещё...подходит как для колектива,так и для разрозненных компаний.




> Ну и попадаю ли я по акции-так надеюсь


Пока да!!! Ещё 5 акционный сценариев нереализованы. Так что если в ближайшие дни решитесь,то точно по акции он ваш.


*ВСЕМ, КТО ПРЕОБРЁЛ  НГ  СЦЕНАРИИ  "ГАЛАПОМ ПО..." ; ДИКИЙ ВЕСТ "   В ПРОШЛОМ ГОДУ ,бонус- БЛОК В ПОДАРОК!*

----------


## аньта

Добрый день.Отправила деньги на карту (детали в личном сообщении). ОЧЕНЬ ! ! жду.А то завтра с утра встреча и надо что-то рассказать.А ещё надо разобраться )Спасибо.

----------


## elen-ka20

Аня,всё отправила) На почту как просили) 
Большое вам спасибо за доверие ! Успешных праздников и пусть этот материал тоже пригодится не только на НГ)
УДАЧИ ВАМ)

----------


## аньта

фух...Изучила все 46 страниц правда пока поверхностно.Но уже могу сказать СПАСИБО!!!!!!!! за труд.Куча классных идей и главное  точно буду работать не только нг. И ещё надо покупать проектор.Прадва в кафе будет ТВ.Думаю можно вмсето экрана?
Караоке с ме- от неожиданности так стала хохотать,что аж муж прибежал.Так мы и насмеялись, и   на пару по- мекали. :Taunt:  Ну а "кому легко" - супер супер - супер!Да и гороскоп - представляю как заведёт народ уже в начале.ОЙ. Не могу сказать что понравилось больше,потому как понравилось ВСЁ!!. 
Ну в общем довольна  как слон.Можно спокойно готовится к банкетам. А вам творить и радовать всех нас.

----------


## elen-ka20

*Анечка*,спасибо вам ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Отзывы вегда МЕГОважны,но на новый материал особенно,чтоб понимать всё ли понятно в первую очередь...Успешно вам с ним отработать и выбирайте какой хотите блок в бонус- о я его вам сразу вышлю! 
Удачи вам!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Irenka-da

Почему то не проходит ответ в ЛС, пишу сюда:Лена, спасибо за оперативный ответ, я успела посоветоваться со своей соведущей и решили использовать в своей работе и караоке (чего раньше не делали). Так что с удовольствием приобрету Ваш сценарий полностью, тем более цены приятны во всех отношениях, ценю Ваш труд. Жду реквизиты. С уважением.

----------


## elen-ka20

*Irenka-da*, Спасибо большое за доверие) Ответила ЛС по всем вопросам.Сори что не сразу-работала на юбилее.А сообщения- переполнен был ящик.Теперь всё  в порядке)

----------


## ОльгаМашина

Елена! Большое Вам спасибо за помощь в работе! Я ждала НГ сценарий именно от Вас и не ошиблась! материала с этих 46 страниц мне хватит на весь следующий год! Всем, кто посетил форум, очень рекомендую Елену, как автора! Четкие идеи, необычное решение простых вещей! В частности этот сценарий буквально "разжеван"!!! А блоки "гороскоп" и "караоке" пробили меня на смех в голос, особенно Караоке. Представляю, какой будет ржач в зале. Сегодня показала все соведущей, смеялись обе. Но не буду раскрывать содержания. Скажу лишь, что я очень рада, что стала счастливой обладательницей данного сценария. Жду с нетерпением декабря! А всем, кто еще сомневается покупать ли сценарий или нет, советую купить! Если что то не понятно, Елена всегда поможет, расшифрует, подскажет!! (как со мной). 
Елена, ВЫ - моя находка!!! Спасибо Вам за труд!! Мечтаю побывать на Вашем празднике :) 
Поклонница Вашего таланта, Ольга :)

----------


## elen-ka20

Олечка,БОЛЬОШОЕ -ПРЕБОЛЬШОЕ спасибо за такой подробный отзыв! Необходимы они как воздух и особенно для нового материала) 
Успешно отработать НГ ))) сех благ и только супер праздников пож твоим началом!!!!

----------


## semdyanova

Добрый день!!!!олечка куда отправить денюжки и сколько????

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) Уточните какой именно сценарий ва  нуден,так как их тут несколько.
А оправить можно  на Яндекс кошелёк.

----------


## ser72gy

*elen-ka20*, наконец-то, появился новый новогодний сценарий! Огромное Вам спасибо. Попадаю ли я еще под скидку?

----------


## Lena65

А я????? :Blush2:  тоже хочу со скидочкой..... :Blush2:

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) Пока да,.Ещё есть возможность приобрести по   скидке.




> Огромное Вам спасибо.


зы. и это вам ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за инетерс к материалу, а мне пока не за что))))

----------


## Lena65

Лена, можно номер карты

----------


## Lena65

Могу с карты на карту перевести?

----------


## elen-ka20

С России в Украину перевести можно с карты только на Яндекс деньги.Или Международный перевод(Корона,Колибри) НО...с  перевод сейчас сложнее.

вот реквизиты.




> ЯНДЕКС ДЕНЬГИ НА КОШЕЛЁК 410011961657726
> 
> ОТДЕЛЕНИЕ СБЕРБАНКА ___________БЛИЦ ПЕРЕВОД (по данным паспорта в ЛС) 
> 
> КАРТА ПРИВАТ БАНКА (для Украины) - 5168 7423 2040 8424

----------


## ser72gy

*elen-ka20*, я, помнится, покупал у вас в мае конкурсы, и делал перевод на сберовскую карту Марины Зайкиной. Можно ли сделать туда же оплату за новогодний сценарий? Или...?!

----------


## Lena65

Пишу сообщить с радостью что я стала обладательницей этого клада для ведущего!!!! Теперь могу спать спокойно :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  к Новогодним вечерам я готова на все 100 %.!!!!! Леночка!!! Спасибо тебе большое за то что ты есть!!! Как так получилось что я раньше не заходила на твои Лена, странички..... :Blink: м я столько потеряла!!!!!!! Прочитав и просмотрев (на скорую руку) сценарий "КОЗЫрно жить не запретишь", Леночка, посмеялась от души над многими моментами!!!!! Караоке так вообще отдельная история! Я и попела, и я насмеялась.... в общем - подняла себе настроение! Удивительно! Продумано всё до мелочей! Вплоть до этикеток на столе в тему вечера! :Grin:  Недавно, я приобрела себе проектор - так что мне доступны замечательные варианты с ним! (Хотя в сценарии - варианты как для проектора, так и без него)....Манки, подводки, игротанец, кричалки и сам сценарий - СУПЕР!!!! А музыкальное сопровождение - отдельная история! :Ok:  :Ok:  Уверена, что все корпоративные вечера будут моими! Не буду раскрывать все секреты этого шедевра, но могу сказать одно - ЭТО КОЛОССАЛЬНАЯ РАБОТА ЛЕНЫ для всех нас! :Yahoo:   И спасибо тебе огромное за это! :Tender:  На этом я конечно не остановлюсь - уже посматриваю на другой твой материал, Лена. Глаза разбегаются!!!!!!!!! :Vah:

----------


## elen-ka20

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! за такой подробный отзыв!!!!
Всех благ ! И чтоб все банкеты прошли на УРА!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lena65

Спасибо, Леночка!!!! 



> И чтоб все банкеты прошли на УРА!!!!!!!!


Уверена что так и будет!!!! :Grin:

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо ))) не сомневаюсь,что всё пройдёт супер!

----------


## korzova76

Леночка, здравствуйте! Заинтересовали Ваши сценарии  Козырно жить не запретишь. Секреты Коза Ностра. Оскар 2014. Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли скидка на опт :Tender: ? Сколько будут стоить эти три шедевра?

----------


## Konstanzia

> *"ГАЛОПОМ ПО...." - ВЕСЁЛЫЙ "ПОЛНОМЕТРАЖНЫЙ"  СЦЕНАРИЙ РАСЧИТАННЫЙ Не меньше чем на  6 ЧАСОВ (4 ЗАСТОЛЬЯ + 3 ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНЫХ БЛОКОВ).
> Одним словом бери и хоть завтра иди и работай...* 
> 
> 
> Этот сценарий будет вам служить верой и правдой не только в НГ ночь  или предновогодний корпоратив 
> Не один год вы сможете использовать его и  как новогодний , и как свадебный , и юбилейный. Путём лёгкой   корректировки "новогодний" превращается...превращается "новогодний" в ...... универсальный ..
> Много игр, активаций,веселья и юмора.
> 
> 
> ...




Девочьки я преобрела себе сценарий Нового Года 2015 !!! Сценарий класный !! Лена Спасибо вам большое за ваши Идеи и труды, сколько я себе бессонных ночей сэкономила !!!

----------


## Александра-Сашенька

Подскажите скидка на Козырный нг действует еще?

----------


## elen-ka20

> Девочьки я преобрела себе сценарий Нового Года 2015 !!! Сценарий класный !! Лена Спасибо вам большое за ваши Идеи и труды, сколько я себе бессонных ночей сэкономила !!!


 Большое вам СПАСИБО за доверие  и за ваш отзыв !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Успешных вам праздников и всего наилучшего в 2015 году.Да и в этом чтоб всё было ВАУ!
зы. На счёт "бессонных ночей" - это точно : пока выносишь,пока выродишь, а потом пока ещё и выпишешь )))

----------


## elen-ka20

Вот переношу отзыв по сценарию "КОЗырно жить не запретишь" и в эту темку .БОЛЬШОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО за доверие и за то,что нашли время оставить отзыв. 



> Девочьки я преобрела себе сценарий Нового Года 2015 !!! Сценарий класный !! Лена Спасибо вам большое за ваши Идеи и труды, сколько я себе бессонных ночей сэкономила !!!


Добрый день ,Александра ) Уже нет,НО....до конца месяца есть другая 


*АКЦИЯ!!!* тем, кто  покупает НГ  сценарии  -блок  в подарок.*АКЦИЯ!!* 


*И ещё. . Добавлена необходимая полиграфия .И теперь покупая "КОЗырно жить не запретишь" вы получаете  не только корпоративный  вариант,но и 

вариант 2 : для ресторанов ,где собираются чужие люди,не знакомые между собой.*

----------


## Шмидт Олеся Александровна

здравствуйте!!!! Уже приобритала ваш сценарий в стиле Чикаго просто супер!!! выпускной прошёл на ура!!! Готова выложить фото с праздника!!! Теперь хотелось бы новогодний ваш сценарий приобрести, поподаю под скидку?

----------


## elen-ka20

Олеся,добрый день) Рада ,что материал понравился! Спасибо на добром слове!!!! Если отпишитесь и выставить фото,то лучше вот в эту темку- буду ооооочень благодарна http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137509

Акция "Первые 5 покупателей" для сценария "КОЗырно жить не запретишь"  закончена,НО.....предлагаю другую, не менее интересную ,акцию: 

*АКЦИЯ!!! Покупая НГ сценарий "КОЗырно жить не запретишь"  -получаете блок в подарок.АКЦИЯ!!!*

P.S.Акция действительна в течении месяца

----------


## шевчук Наталья

Еще раз здравствуйте Елена, я вам писала по поводу новогоднего караоке. Я немного передумала и решила что попробую в этом году воспользоваться чужими мыслями, первый раз за 12 лет. Поэтому сейчас хочу купить полный сценарий козырно жить не запретишь, скажите деньги переводить на тот же счет яндекс деньги или другой? И сколько именно 3000 или 3500

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

Елена спасибо большое  за " КОЗырно жить не запретишь!!!  Не смотря на то что сценарий написан на одного ведущего ( а мы с мужем работаем в паре), я его очень быстро трансформировала  под нас. Очень подробные объяснения, что позволяет очень быстро  разобраться в сценарии .

----------


## elen-ka20

*БУЛАНОВА*, Анжела,это вам БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО! и щза доверие, и за написанное!  Рада,что всё понравилось.Отлично отработать все Нг банкеты и чтоб их было мнооооого)

----------


## milasanina

> Олеся,добрый день) Рада ,что материал понравился! Спасибо на добром слове!!!! Если отпишитесь и выставить фото,то лучше вот в эту темку- буду ооооочень благодарна http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137509
> 
> Акция "Первые 5 покупателей" для сценария "КОЗырно жить не запретишь"  закончена,НО.....предлагаю другую, не менее интересную ,акцию: 
> 
> *АКЦИЯ!!! Покупая НГ сценарий "КОЗырно жить не запретишь"  -получаете блок в подарок.АКЦИЯ!!!*
> 
> P.S.Акция действительна в течении месяца


Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста. как приобрести ваш сценарий!

----------


## elen-ka20

*milasanina*, Добрый лень) Очень просто.
Вот варианты.




> РЕКВИЗИТЫ ДЛЯ ОПЛАТЫ
> 
> ЯНДЕКС ДЕНЬГИ НА КОШЕЛЁК 410011961657726
> 
> ОТДЕЛЕНИЕ СБЕРБАНКА ___________БЛИЦ ПЕРЕВОД (по данным паспорта в ЛС) 
> 
> КАРТА ПРИВАТБАНКА (для Украины) - 5168 7423 2040 8424

----------


## Irenka-da

Сначала - ЕЛЕНА! СПА-СИ-БО! Подробно: приобрела сценарий "Козырно..."  и автоматически сняла головную боль на несколько  мероприятий неновогоднего образца. Сценарий универсален, содержит подробнейшее описание игровых моментов (вплоть до комментов). А сама ИДЕЯ? Проста до гениальности, (всегда думаешь - а чО сама не придумаешь?), но в этом - вся суть. Легко трансформировать весь материал под себя- (все таки аудитории разные, менталитеты, степень обеспеченности), не теряя изюминки Лены. Засели с соведущей изучать, учить, тренироваться, и воплощать (ну и денюШку подзаработать)   ВЫВОД::: Не можешь делать сам (времени нет, фантазии, опыта, желания и т д) смело обращайся к ПРОФФИ elen-ka20 и дерзай. Еще раз - Человеческое спасибо за труд!

----------


## Ленусик16

Лена, доброе время суток! Я очень, очень, очень хочу купить у вас программу "КОЗырно жить не запретишь!!!", еще можно воспользоваться скидкой??? И напишите как оплатить через Сбербанк.

----------


## elen-ka20

*Irenka-da*, ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за отзывы)Рада что материал не будет пылиться на полке.Всех вам благ и наилучших пожеланий)


*Ленусик16*, отписалась ЛС с координатами для оплаты.

----------


## Наденька-Надюша

Лена!Добрый час! я тоже обязательно преобрету программу КОЗЫРНО ЖИТЬ НЕ ЗАПРЕТИШЬ!  через недельку переведу оплату.я спокойна,потому что уверена в сценарии на 100%.и заказчикам уже говорю какая программа нас ждет!

----------


## semdyanova

Леночка помогите пожалуйста в выборе сценария?????Мне нужно самое главное не тематический,это значит мне нужно какой брать????и еще...........денюжки точно куда отправлять и какую сумму???с уважением Юлия.

----------


## elen-ka20

Надюша, доброго дня) всегда буду рада быть полезной

----------


## elen-ka20

*semdyanova*, если нужен НЕ тематический , то это " КОЗЫрно жить не запретишь "  . Его стоимость 3500 . И сейчас идет акция блок в подарок. Оплата либо на Яндекс кошелек( Яндекс деньги) . Либо международный перевод ( Корона , Колибри)  по данным паспорта ( отправляю в личку) . Увы, по другому ни как между нашими странами.

----------


## шевчук Наталья

Добрый день Елена деньги перевела жду сценарий козырно жить не запретишь

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день, Наташа. Еду уже в поезде домой . Завтра все сброшу
.p.s. Денежка пришла . Большое спасибо ))))

----------


## Ленусик16

Лена, добрый день! Я оплатила сценарий КОЗырно жить не запретишь сегодня 30.10.2014 на Яндекс кошелек, надо как-то подтвердить оплату? Жду с нетерпением, уж очень хочется ознакомиться с новогодней программой. Уже есть несколько заказов на новогодние корпоративы, но я спокойна, знаю что программа ваша просто СУПЕР!!!

----------


## TESS2013

Добрый день! Хочу поближе познакомиться с вашим творчеством и приобрести Ваш сценарий "Козырно жить не запретишь!" где можно найти номер яндекс кошелька куда нужно перевести деньги. Спасибо.

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) Буду рада если вам понравится мой стиль.А реквизиты вот: 

ЯНДЕКС ДЕНЬГИ НА КОШЕЛЁК 410011961657726

----------


## шевчук Наталья

Получила прочитала, пытаюсь переварить. Как и аньта хочется сказать фух изучила все 46 страниц!!!!! Хочу сказать спасибо огромное, кое что новенькое для себя уже приметила. А пинок в творческом плане получила сильный из творческого ступора вышла однозначно. Очень понравился блок что где коза, все до гениальности просто и очень зрелищно, танцевальное караоке тоже прикольный блок. Одним словом о приобретении не пожалела есть что добавить в свой сценарий.Для меня многие блоки особенно с проектором и музыкально сложные очень подходят так как работать буду все вечера в одном кафе с одним диджеем. Очень рекомендую тем кто начинает, думать не надо полный разжеванный с изюминкой сценарий даст возможность дебютировать с блеском, хотя начинающим некоторых блоков стоит побояться (можете завалить от неопытности). Первый раз за 14 лет решила воспользоваться чужими мыслями и НЕ ПОЖАЛЕЛА еще раз спасибо Лена огромное

----------


## Анюта Ярославль

Лена для меня писала сценарий "КОзиНО". Все настолько продумано, выдержано в стиле. А песенки-переделки - это ЧТО-ТО!!!!!! Под Л. Минелли (Кабаре) пою несколько раз в день)))).
Немного развлекаловки переделаю под себя и свою подачу, но в целом ВСЕ СУПЕР!!!!!! Леночка, спасибо за оперативность и качество. Более четкий отзыв смогу оставить после пары первых корпоративов.

----------


## elen-ka20

Наташ,Аня,БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО за отзывы!!! Да ещё и за такие подробные и обстоятельные!
Весёлых вам банкетов и всех благ и удачи по жизни.

----------


## nyurka

Здравствуйте)) Хотелось бы познакомиться с Вашим творчеством по ближе... Хочу приобрести у Вас сценарий "Козырно жить не запретишь".

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) буду рада  поделиться ) оплата либо Яндекс деньги , либо Международный перевод. Как решите приобрести. - пишите как вам удобнее и вам сброшу реквизиты

----------


## nyurka

Давайте договоримся в личке)))

----------


## ser72gy

*elen-ka20*, Елена, здравствуйте! Наконец-то после всех свадеб дошли руки до вашего сценария! Все великолепно! Посмеялся от души. Вот только обнаружились кое-какие пробелы в папках. 1) Театр "Ура! Год козла!" Написано:"Действующие лица и реплики в папке КАРТОЧКИ" - а папки нет. Там же: "Любви-делаем большое сердце.... (см.на видео)". Видео также нет. И еще, в папке "Что? Где? Когда?" треки с 0-8, а по сценарию треков 11. Вот такой я дотошный)))

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день ))) большое спасибо  что отписались)))) все до брошу . Знаю, сто не хватало . Потеряла во время. редактирования . 8 приеду с семинара и все сброшу на почту. 
Извините за не аккуратность (

----------


## olyana35

Скажіть,а на українській мові щось є?Можливо корпоратив або минулий сценарій "Нового року"

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) Нет..ни чего нет и не будет,так как я с русскоязычной части Украины и не владею украинским ,увы, на столько,чтоб на нём писать

вот ещё один отзыв,правда получен по электронке 

_Яковлева Инга <yakow.inga@yandex.ru>
Найти в интернете
Кому
мартынова елена <ellenor20@yandex.ru>
ПеревестиСоздать правилоСвойства письма
кратко 
Здравствуйте Елена. Сценарий мне очень понравился. Над роликами для караоке хохотала вся семья. Гороскоп тоже прикольно. Сначала не поняла на счет  бани, но разобравшись представила как будет , а будет здорова. За подарок огромное спасибо очень трогательно.  Теперь я буду обращаться за сценариями именно к вам. ) Спасибо огромное.Вы молодец. Новых вам идей и всего что вы сами желаете._

----------


## korzova76

Леночка отправьте, пожалуйста, данные для перевода денег. Беру все три!!!!!!!!!!!! А можно перевести через Сбербанк?

----------


## erohins

Здравствуйте! Меня заинтересовал Ваш сценарий "КОЗырно жить не запретишь!!!" только что  перечислил на Ваш счёт ЯНДЕКС ДЕНЬГИ    ----   410011961657726   ---- 3.500 руб.   С нетерпением жду ссылку.

----------


## elen-ka20

*erohins*, Добрый день) СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ за доверие) Всё отправила.

*korzova76*, реквизиты в личке)))

----------


## olehka

Леночка, БлагоДарю за сценарий, пока глянула одним глазком, супер, очень понравился!Новогодние мероприятие буду вести в первый раз, очень волнуюсь, теперь успокоилась! :))Всего тебе доброго и светлого!!! :011:

----------


## elen-ka20

Очень рада,что всё понятно и всё понравилось.И очень благодарна,что отписались,СПАСИБО!!! 
Успешных НГ праздников и всего самого наилучшего вам)

----------


## alisa 44

Лена добрый день! Всё оплатила и отправила в личку...Жду не дождусь...)))))

----------


## elen-ka20

Ирочка,БОЛЬШОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО!!!!!!! за доверие и понимание. Наконец-то отправила...Сегодня это было сложно - с нетом проблемы((( Но слава Богу.Качайте ,разбирайтесь,вникайте.Я ,если что ,на связи)
Пусть все банкеты будут фееричными и вам всех благ и удачи во всём)
С уважением)

----------


## alisa 44

> Ирочка,БОЛЬШОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО!!!!!!! за доверие и понимание. Наконец-то отправила...Сегодня это было сложно - с нетом проблемы((( Но слава Богу.Качайте ,разбирайтесь,вникайте.Я ,если что ,на связи)
> Пусть все банкеты будут фееричными и вам всех благ и удачи во всём)
> С уважением)


Лена добрый день! Спасибо всё получила.Материала много...еще нужно время на вживание...Но Вэлколм зона понравилась...Как то давно на юбилее проводили что-то типа этого...только были лотерейные билеты..которые покупали гости...а потом выигравший забирал всё..Очень понравилось...Гороскоп ...получается как бы интерактив...веселоооо,и про Баню....Всего не опишешь! прекрасный материал. каждый может найти то что нужно в нем...Думаю, что материала больше чем на 6-ти часовую программу. Задорно)))) Работа сделана с душой.....Спасибо огромное!Удачи и Успеха.!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Ирочка,спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ за написанное) Рада что материал понравился) 
И тебе удачи и только всего самого наилучшего)

----------


## korzova76

Леночка, деньги за три сценария перевела "Корона". Все данные в личке. Жду с огромным нетерпением. Спасибо.

----------


## Т@нюш@

Елена, доброго времени суток. Очень хочу приобрести Ваш сценарий  "КОЗырно жить не запретишь!!!". Можно перечислить деньги через сбербанк? Я не разобралась как это сделать.

----------


## elen-ka20

*korzova76*, Всё отправила )Качайте,изучайте .
СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!!!!!!!!! Всех вам благ и удачи)И тольок успешных праздником под вашим началом)

*Т@нюш@*,Буду рада быть полезной ) отправила как оплатить и реквизиты ЛС)
С УВАЖЕНИЕМ)

----------


## Т@нюш@

Леночка, деньги отправила на карту сбербанка, вся информация в личке, жду сценарий с нетерпением, даже уснуть не могу, хочется, хоть одним глазком удовлетворить свое любопытство.

----------


## Т@нюш@

Леночка, ссылочки получила. Качаю. Спасибочки!!!!!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Вам ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО))))))))))))))))) за доверие и интерес к материалу)))) 
Всех вам благ и пусть ваши праздники будут лучшими ВСЕГДА!!!!!
С уважением)

----------


## Т@нюш@

Леночка, ссылочки сценария "КОЗырный новый год" получила и скачала еще ночью, разочек пробежалась глазами. Утром еще раз, а потом еще разочек, и еще......... не могла оторваться. Первое впечатление - Вау!!!. Затем пришло полное понимание, что это именно то, что мне нужно. (сижу, читаю, представляю как все пройдет и балдею от тебя, какая ты УМНИЧКА, наваяла столько, обработала и с нами поделилась. Сценарий на столько живенько составлен, что читая, не только представляешь, но и остается впечатление, что уже проводишь праздник, и вместе с гостями смеешься, танцуешь, и ........."идешь в БАНЮ"). Работаю с костюмами (и пусть меня многие из вас не поддержат, но, я считаю, что это личное дело каждого, и ведущие должны быть, которые работают и с костюмами и без, заказчиков на всех хватит!). Лен, читая, нет проживая твой сценарий, в голове практически вся моя костюмированная программа "уместилась, улеглась, и все встало!....на место.!!!" Единственная запарочка у меня, с новым костюмом "командора"(инопланетянин), прости меня за дерзость, может подскажешь что?

А теперь хочу обратиться ко всем: Дорогие ведущие и тамадушечки, не бойтесь покупайте и дерзайте!!! Все просто СУПЕР!СУПЕР!!СУПЕР!!!!!!!! 

Леночка, ты умничка, талантище, и щедрая душа!!!
И пусть твоя головушка, идей будет полна!!!
Насочиняешь, наваяешь, и праздник проведешь,
А после праздника, ты скоренько НАМ свой талант несешь!!!
СПАСИБО, тебе Леночка, за твою сердечность и щедрость!!!!! Шикарных, веселых гостей и щедрых заказчиков на все твои праздники!!! СПАСИБОЧКИ еще раз за талант!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

*Танечка* ,ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!за такой отзыв..За стихи - отдельный респект и спасибище!!!!!!!!!!!Буду стараться )))
Вам отличных праздников и удачи в наступающем году!!!!!

----------


## Лапотулечка

Елена, добрый день. Я из Казахстана. Меня очень заинтересовали ваши сценарии и я хотела бы приобрести "Козырно жить не запретишь". Я на форуме впервые и ещё многое не умею. Как сделать перевод денег по Короне и куда отправлять? Как вы перешлете сценарий и муз материал?

----------


## elen-ka20

*Лапотулечка*, добрый день) Отправила реквизиты ЛС) Будут вопросы- пишите)
С уважением)

----------


## Viktorina007

*elen-ka20*, Здравствуйте! Хотелось бы поближе познакомиться с Вашим творчеством. Очень заинтересовал сценарий "Козырно жить не запретишь". Как его можно приобрести. Мне, конечно, удобно через Сбербанк. Это возможно?

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) Реквизиты для оплаты отправила ЛС.
С уважением)

----------


## Анастасия-фейерверк

Лена наконец-то дошли ноги и руки написать отзыв! Спасибо большое за такой подарок к новому году. Теперь у меня в руках есть козырь, ой точнее КОЗЫРНЫЙ НОВЫЙ ГОД!!! Козырять буду налево и направо!!!))) а если серьезно, то очень полный сценарий, музыкально подобранный материал, с проектором много интересных эпизодов, много шуток, танцевальных фишек и сюрпризиков!!! Лена такой человек, который подскажет, поможет и еще раз подскажет и поможет! Поэтому смело берите и заведите свою компанию!

----------


## elen-ka20

НАСТЕНЬКА,СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ)
Очень рада что сценарий понравился. Пусть радует и тебя и гостей на твоих праздниках))
Удачи тебе во всём и всегда)

----------


## КАТЯМОРОШЕНКО

Здравствуйте,Лена я хочу приобрести ваш сценарий,деньги отправить короной можно?

----------


## nebug12

Добрый вечер! Хотел бы приобрести новогодний сценарий Козырно жить не запретишь
Подскажите как еще можно вам переслать деньги ,сбербанка карты у вас нет?

----------


## elen-ka20

*КАТЯМОРОШЕНКО*,*nebug12*,  Добрый день) Подробности по оплате сбросила ЛС



> сбербанка карты у вас нет?


Конечно есть,НО... это "внутренняя" карта и Международные платежи она не поддерживает.Так что между нашими государствами такой вариант расчёта не возможен.

----------


## КСЕНИ

Добрый день! Елена деньги отправила на яндекс.

----------


## elen-ka20

Наконец-то денежки вижу)БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Всё отправила ЛС ))) Отлично с ним отработать))

----------


## НаиалиБулгакова

Добрый день.Заинтересовал ваш сценарий.Как  это можно сделать,если Яндекс денег у меня нет и как поняла на карту тоже не получится.Может дурацкие вопросы,но я новичок и пока не разобралась во всей этой кухне.Спасибо.

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) Спасибо за интерес к материалу.Оплатить можно 2 вариантами. 

Один из них Яндекс деньги(Яндекс кошелёк).Мой номер на всякий случай - 410011961657726.  Можно перечислить деньги на Яндекс и не имея кошелька.

1. Положив нужную сумму *в любом отделении "Евросеть"* (для России)

2.*С карты Сбербанка на Яндекс кошелёк* .Детали -по ссылке https://money.yandex.ru/doc.xml?id=524280

Или *Международный перевод (Корона,Колибри,Вестерн и т.п.)* .Данные паспорта высылаю вам ЛС.

С уважением)

----------


## НаиалиБулгакова

здравствуйте. Отправила на яндекс.Переживаю так как первый раз.И с нетерпением жду сценарий.

----------


## elen-ka20

СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Вот только  отправила всё на почту)Качайте, изучайте .Если будут вопросы- я на месте)
Всех вам благ и удачно отработать все банкеты)
С уважением

----------


## Надя-лимонадя

Здравствуйте! Хочу Ваш сценарий "Козырный новый код". Деньги могу Колибри отправить, но нужны Ваши Ф.И.О и город, если можно в личку?

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) Спасибо за "хочу")) Реквизиты отправила ЛС

----------


## korzova76

Леночка здравствуйте! Наконец-то скачала три шедевра (наш интернет на Крайнем севере реально - заморожен). Очень рада, что Ваши сценарии полностью совпадают с моим форматом проведения праздников. Все очень интеллигентно, тонко, даже без налета, нет "налетика" пошлости. И главное, игровые блоки!!! Сумасшедшие блоки!!! По "Козырно жить" : Блок "Кому жить легко?" - ухохотайка!!!  забираю сразу на свадьбы (на первенца баттл "Мальчики" против "Девочек"), не дожидаясь Нового года. "Караоке" - бомба, это вообще отдельный, самодостаточный, выстреливающий конкурс. Что? Где? Коза? - можно даже в первой части банкета использовать, как манок на танцпол. Отличный сценарий! Очень много новой пищи для развития.  Отдельно про "ОСКАР". Вот где материалище!!!!!!!!!! это же какой титанический труд проделан! Здесь столько медиа материала, совершенно новый уровень, лично для меня. "Голливудская улыбка", "Караоке" (ДРУГОЕ, не козырное), "Кинопробы - мимика", а блок "Зажигал и буду" - мой ЛЮБИМКА!  У меня уже заказали и "ОСКАР" и "КОЗЫРНО ...", а "Секреты Koza Nostra" приберегу на следующий свадебный сезон. Леночка СПАСИБО!!!! Ни одной секунды не пожалела. Пойду теперь читать с музыкальным сопровождением.

----------


## korzova76

И еще огромное спасибо за подарочек. "Смысл жизни" уже в работе - альтернативища "Песочной церемонии", которая уже всем ведущим поднадоела. Очень красивый обряд получается! СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

> Блок "Кому жить легко?" - ухохотайка!!! забираю сразу на свадьбы (на первенца баттл "Мальчики" против "Девочек"), не дожидаясь Нового года


Шикарная идея))) Я его уже обкатала на банкете, а на свадьбе ещё не пришлось.Вот спасибо!!! Просто идеальный вариант.

Огромное спасибо за такой подробный отзыв!!!! Просто счастлива что материал понравился..всегда волнуюсь...мы все разные,у всех свой стиль и какое это счастье для меня ,когда наши стили  совпадают..





> У меня уже заказали и "ОСКАР" и "КОЗЫРНО ...",


здорово!!! Пусть всё пройдёт на УРА!!! 
зы. У меня ,кстати,та же ситуация: и кино заказ, и " Козырно..." Так что таки козырнём от души))

----------


## Ольгаптаха

Леночка, я созрела на сценарий *"Секреты Коза Ностры*" для тематической вечеринки, думаю и на свадьбы в дальнейшем пойдёт! Деньги отправлю завтра на Яндекс кошелёк и сразу же сообщу номер с какого отправила, хорошо? Как твоя ученица, не сомневаюсь, что это будет очень интересно!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Олечка,я рада))) Спасибо за доверие)))) Думаю пойдёт) как на тематику,так и на классику ))))

----------


## Konstanzia

Хотелось ещё раз сказать спасибо за сценарий Нового Года 2015 , очень много идей и приколов !!! Супер.

----------


## Ольгаптаха

> Олечка,я рада))) Спасибо за доверие))))


Дак всё уже проверено! твой блок "На выход" работает на 100 процентов для любой компании. я его уже переделывала и на гавайскую и на Итальянскую полицию, смотря какая тема свадьбы...правда отказалась от перетусовки с картами...больших нет, а маленькие не смотрибельные, делаю сразу всеобщий танцевальный батл стенка на стенку с шапочками на голове (зверушек) они у меня связанны одной резинкой в ряд, наша задача не потерять шапочки... и в них же соединяемся в ручеек! Потом даём полицейским взятку (доллары, спиртное)  и они отпускают невесту

----------


## elen-ka20

*Konstanzia*, Большое спасибо что отписались))) Я рада что материал пришёлся по вкусу.Весёлых вам праздников)
*Олечка*, очень  рада,,что полюбила его также как и я.Хотя этот бок рассматриваю исключительно как блок с проектором.Вот в таком варианте это настоящая бомба)Так что если есть хотя ТВ в ресторане - попробуй делать так.Супер получается.А почему шапочки зверушек?

----------


## Ольгаптаха

Лена, только что отправила деньги на Яндекс кошелёк с номера 41001201556561. А шапочки зверушек, только потому что они удобные для этого конкурса, ну и справнительно бюджетные взяла идею с этой фотографии http://cs625318.vk.me/v625318932/be71/h_DgZSBiWkg.jpg , у меня правда божьи коровкиhttpи тигры))) смысл  в том, что мы одна команда "Связанные одной целью...."

----------


## elen-ka20

*Олечка*,БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!! Всё получила- вышлю в течении часа.Жди)

----------


## НаиалиБулгакова

Большое спасибо за сценарий!!!! :Ok:  Эмоции не передать!!!  :Yahoo:  это просто кладезь идей ,юмора шуток и интересныХ ярких игр и конкурсов.Отдельное спасибо за универсальность сценария : я даже не предполагала ,что купив Новогодний сценарий ,обновлю свою свадебно-юбилейную программу на 2015 год.Вы -большая молодец!!!!!Такая работа ,столько фантазии ,идей...просто им нет цены!!ваш материал на 100% МОЙ .Всё в точку! Понимаю теперь что вы писали" чтоб совпадал стиль".Стиль мой - веселый ,юморной ,но без "перчинки" !
P.S.  Вчера я на повторной компании УЖЕ сделала "Кому легко"- это просто неарельно классно,А сегодня -на свадьбе.Теперь знаю что такое "танцевальное караоке"  и обожаю !Очень классная идея такого варианта .А вариант  " танцевальное караоке - игра " -это просто супер!!! Сделал "Что где когда"(что где коза" который) даже ни чего не меняла .Здорово получилось .Такой азарт.
Отдельное спасибо !!!просто поразил блок  " льдинка" -это вообще будет моим открытием года..Уже хочу сделать его через две недели на встречу молодых .Такого ни где и ни у кого не видела! СУПЕР!
Вам по больше таких инетресных идей и творческого вдохновения..

----------


## Ольгаптаха

> Всё получила- вышлю в течении часа.Жди)


Лена, а где ловить? На почте?

----------


## elen-ka20

> Большое спасибо за сценарий!!!!


вам ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО зе такой отзыв и что нашли минутку его написать)



> УЖЕ сделала


 :Ok:  Я сама уже обкатала эти блоки и эмоции те же)))))))))



> .Такого ни где и ни у кого не видела!


 да..в этом сценарии много новинок,которые освежат не только НГ.
Всех вам благ и только суперских праздников.

*Олечка*,всё отправила) Изучай.Если что -ты знаешь где меня искать)

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Здравствуйте."Козырный" -это сценарии по теме  или обычный  ? И если купить можно ли вам на карту перевести деньги? И как скоро я его получу если что?

----------


## elen-ka20

*КалинаМАЛИНА*, Добрый день) 
КОЗырно жить - это НЕ тематический.Это универсальный .Всего один только  блок,который для пойдёт исключительно для года козы - "Козырное караоке",НО... при этом он подходит И для года козы.Игра слов : КОЗА... "КОЗЫРНО ЖИТЬ " значит  круто жить , а такая тема точно актуальна в любой НГ. Но и в то же время КОЗ ырный,то есть Коза .
Он прописан во всех деталях и подробностях и расчитан на полноценный банкетный день (не меньше 6 часов ).Могу вам гарантировать ,что вы практически любой блок сможете использовать в течении года и на свадьбах, и на банкетах.Я уже работала с ними на юбилеи(и исходя из отзывов не только  я -см.отзыв выше) .И  это не старые заезженные блоки,переделанные под НГ сценарий , а новинки.
По оплате - как тольок оплатите,я вам сразу сбрасываю ссылку.
Реквизиты и варианты оплаты- кину ЛС.
С УВАЖЕНИЕМ)

----------


## Ольгаптаха

> Олечка,всё отправила) Изучай.Если что -ты знаешь где меня искать)


Леночка, изучила, всё переспросила, спасибо за все пояснения!!!! Теперь могу точно сказать : Сценарий "Секреты Коза Ностры" универсальный!!! Я его растащила по блокам. Кое-что выбрала на новый год, очень много можно взять на свадьбу, да и тематический юбилей и готовая корпоративная вечеринка, везде подойдёт, тем более в наступающий год. Новогоднего материала много своего, но хотелось что-нибудь необычное, хулиганское и ВОТ ОНО!!! Театр экспромт в стиле-это что-то!!! Все задумки нетривиальные, интересные, особенно лексика тостов!!!! Не устаю восхищаться Лена твоим талантом, благодаря тебе я год назад заболела тематикой, разработала 7 разных проектов и  провела по ним свадьбы!!! Теперь действительно не интересно работать по старинке, хотя и не всегда заказывают тематику. Ещё раз спасибо за твой труд и новых идей тебе в Новом году!!!

----------


## Люсьен2011

Лена,я была ученицей на одном из твоих вебинаров.Слушала тебя,восхищалась тобой. Поэтому нисколечко не сомневалась в твоё сценарии.Прочитала,разложила по полочкам.Понравилось всё! Сценарий прописан до мельчайших подробностей,с юмором.Жаль,что проектора нет. Но можно и без него обойтись, варианты все прописаны. Тосты, интерактивы -  СУПЕР! Это то чего не хватает моим праздникам. Обязательно пошлю всех в баню.!!! И зафиналю «льдинкой».А для зимних свадеб момент «льдинка» просто находка. Леночка,ты умничка!!! Такой труд проделала.Огромное спасибо!

----------


## elen-ka20

*Ольгаптаха*, Олечка,ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО тебе за отзыв.Ценно каждое слово и для меня , и для тех,кто выбирает "свой" вариант )Рада,что будет полезен материал не только на НГ) Удачи тебе и отличных банкетов круглый год)




> .А для зимних свадеб момент «льдинка» просто находка.


Это правда..и для летних тоже очень пойдёт.Когда же освежиться прохладным коктейлем как не жарким летом.Так что это фишка на круглый год.Я уже делала- народ таааак обалдевает.Этим моментом можно удивить и восхитить.И при этом элементарно просто .

*Люсьен2011*, Людочка,СПАСИБО!!!!БОЛЬШОЕ!!!! за твой отзыв.Спасибо что нашлась минутка и главное ЧТО сказать.Значит работала не зря круглые сутки и больше месяца над сценарием)
Отличных тебе праздников и большой удачи по жизни)))

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

В общем я решилась.Ни когда не сталкивалась с покупкой,боязно. Но всё. Деньги отправила на Яндекс только  что.Жду с нетерпение "Козырный" сценарий

----------


## elen-ka20

*КалинаМАЛИНА*, Добрый день) Спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ за доверие )Всё отправила )Не переживайте,думаю жалеть не будите )
Успешных праздников)

----------


## коломбина

*elen-ka20*, доброго дня! Очень заинтересовал "Козырно...."! Если я всё правильно поняла, сценарий написан на одного ведущего? Всё верно?  Реквизиты для оплаты без изменений? Если решусь купить, то каков порядок: оплачиваю - сообщаю вам - получаю сценарий? Понимаю, что много вопросов задаю, жду ответа с нетерпением...

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) Да..сценарий написан на одного ведущего,подробно от и до,от велком до самого финала и достаточно универсален: подойдёт многое и на свадьбу и на юбилей и на следующий НГ. Хотя про козу в нём тоже есть.
Вы оплачиваете,пишите мне (если Яндекс я вижу мгновенно) и тут же высылаю вам ссылку на сценарий.

----------


## коломбина

*elen-ka20*, Всё! решилась! оплатила и с нетерпением жду сценарий! Спасибо и творческих вам успехов!

----------


## elen-ka20

Всё получила и уже всё отправила))БОЛЬШОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО за доверие) Успешных вам Новогодников и любых других праздников)
Всех вам благ)

----------


## коломбина

*elen-ka20*, ты просто талантище! А еще волшебница!!!! Потому что в сценарии "Козырно жить не запретишь!" всё так, как мне нужно! Ни отнять, ни прибавить! Большущее спасибо! А сколько времени и нервов я сэкономила!
Люди!!!!! Если вы в раздумьях и не можете решиться - не сомневайтесь! Вы не разочаруетесь! Это действительно ВЕЩЬ и стоит потраченных денег!
*elen-ka20*, еще раз от всего сердца благодарю! Всех благ тебе, много клиентов и счастья!!!!!! МНОГО!!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

БОЛЬШОЕ  спасибо за такие слова!!!!! ОГРОМНОЕ просто))))И я очень рада ,что мой стиль пришёлся по вкусу) Пусть все банкеты будут  супер!!!! 
Удачи вам в Новом году ,счастья и здоровья)

----------


## nyurka

Я стала счастливой обладательницей восхитительного новогоднего сценария Елены "Козырно жить не запретишь". Ваши свежие мысли и оригинальные идеи идеально  вписываются в мою новогоднюю программу! Куда ни глянь сплошной изюм, причем универсальный))) Еще у Елены замечательное умение чувствовать музыку - это я как музыкант по образованию говорю. И за подводки- отдельный поклон! 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## elen-ka20

БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!! за доверие и отдельное спасибо за ваши слова! Каждый пишет по своему "подобию" и так важно чтобы наши взгляды совпали.И как здлрово когда так и есть)
Удачных вам праздников)И чтоб материал не подводил )

----------


## Nusay

Добрый день перевела денюжку, очень хочу "Козырно жить...."))

----------


## Nusay

Перевела на яндекс) прошло двумя платежами.

----------


## Nusay

СПАСИБО все получила))) Очень позитивно, прочитала на одном дыхании!)) Я довольна очень! Начиная от зоны велком до финала - класс! Спасибо вам большое все доступно расписано. Я думаю с таким сценарием все пройдет КОЗЫрно))) СПАСИБО огромное

----------


## коломбина

*elen-ka20*, еще раз благодарю от всей души! Получила "Дикий запад" - у меня просто нет слов, как всё здорово! Отличная вещь для любой аудитории и по любому поводу! Отдельное спасибо за скрупулезность,  с которой всё расписано, до мелочей! Бери и работай! Это здорово! Нисколько не жалею, что заплатила деньги! Это честно! Хороший праздников!

----------


## elen-ka20

*Nusay*, Большое спасибо за доверие и за отзыв!!!!Желаю вам чтоб все мечты сбылись и "Козырно жить .." желаю  не только в этом году)
Всех вам благ и удачи в наступающем) 
*коломбина*, Я рада что и бонус вам понравился))) Спасибо что отписались))) Удачи вам и всего самого -самого))))

----------


## Nusay

Спасибо, Вам, большое)

----------


## зануда

Леночка добрый вечер.А сценарий  "Козырно жить не запретишь" на 12-15 человек подойдет? Мне для домашней вечеринки.Спасибо

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) Так прикинула ..думаю что да,если конечно ваша компания -активные участники, а не гости -зрители.Есть игра рассчитана на 6 пар максимум,но кол-во пар можно сократить до 3-4.

----------


## ValeriyaDolgova

Доброе утро, Елена! Нас очень заинтересовал Ваш сценарий. Хотелось бы его приобрести. Объясните подробно как это сделать? Как оплачивать понятно. А потом надо где-то отписаться? Весь материал придет на электронку или как это будет? Мы новички. Нас интересует козырный новый год.

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) Спасибо за интерес к материалу) 
Все детали отправила ЛС (реквизиты и подробности).

После оплаты вы сообщаете мне об этом любым удобным способом: либо на форум (здесь в теме или личным сообщением), либо на почту, скайп (адреса в подписи). И я тут же отправляю ссылку на сценарий.

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Изучила я сценарий и пришла поделится своим мнением.НО ....оно не будет отличным от всех предыдущих .Я очень рада что выбрала именно ваш  сценарий, хотя  выбор сделала не сразу:читала,просматривала , боялась ошибиться и найти  там  грубый стёб ,либо кучу стихов,(что для меня ещё страшнее).А поэтому особенно порадовало КАК написанно: с юмором,с шутками,со всеми нужными подводками , без кучи стихов ,очень  подробно и с очень классно подобранной  музыкой.Ещё понравилось что есть выбор-всего море . Правильно написано,что "универсальный" - проводить можно что  на свадьбах,что на днях рождения.Менять точно ни чего не буду,а вот сократить придётся  ,так как за время  моих банкетов  это всё не провести. 

"Кому легко"(танцевальное караоке) ,"КОЗырный голос" (каракое)," что где коза" - супер ,На столько мне понравилось ,что я решила взять свой ТВ  на банкет,думаю всё получится не хуже чем с проетором."Баня" - добавлю туда ещё известных персонажей  раз уж музыка такая там есть.Сделать их не сложно.Читала и думала ну почему мне не пришла такая идея? Гороскоп - тоже идея отличная.Пару раз пыталась читать,но как-то нудно.А в таком варианте- настроение поднимется.Театр прикольный.Тоже чуть поменяю сова и буу проводить на юбилеях точно.Финал - отдельный разговор:такая музыка,такие слова.Сказка какая-то . Я вот ,если будет такой лёд  у меня ,решила его сделать первым тостом,а то в финале уже ни кто не оценит.

СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! за ваш труд, за ваши идеи! Теперь я знаю вы  -  МОЙ !!! автор  и если что буду бежать к вам!

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо вам БОЛЬШОЕ ..ОГРОМНОЕ за отзыв)))) Всё чётко ,по полочкам)
Пусть этот сценарий порадует вас и ваших гостей)
Всех вам благ)И пусть этот год будет успешным )
С уважением)

*ЗЫ.*




> На столько мне понравилось ,что я решила взять свой ТВ на банкет,думаю всё получится не хуже чем с проетором


знаю несколько ведущих,которые поступают именно так.Так что ВСЁ ПОЛУЧИТСЯ )

----------


## svetik7svetik

Леночка , я новичок на форуме!Будьте добры!Ещё раз , как отправить деньги через Сбербанк, куда сообщить о переводе и как получить материал и где у нас тут личка ещё не пойму, расскажите пожалуйста!

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый вечер)Добро пожаловать в наш ин-кудом . Отправила вам личное  сообщение (что и есть "личка") с подробными пояснениями по всем вопросам.
Будут вопросы- спрашивайте .успешного выбора и НГ праздников) 

Приятного вам общения)  
С уважением)

----------


## svetik7svetik

С реквизитами понятно, как сообщить о переводе(смс и т.д)и куда придет материал и в каком виде!Простите за вопросы , я только осваиваюсь!

----------


## elen-ka20

Сценарий  придёт куда  вам удобно : либо на форум личным сообщением,Либо на ваш адрес эл. почты,который вы  должны мне переслать.


О проплате можно сообщить в этой теме или отправить личное сообщение.Для этого вы нажимаете возле моего ника треугольничик  и выбираете "отправить личное сообщение"..

вот на фото возле аватарки видно что должно быть

----------


## Абра Кадабра

Ну наконец-то, наконец-то я сюда добралась....Друзья, мы с Еленой познакомились недавно лично, ехали вместе домой...я в Белгород, она в Харьков!И сейчас я о ней расскажу чистейшую правду....она не только талантливый автор, она еще и прекрасный человек, замечательнейший!!!!И я от себя лично говорю тысячу, нет...не тысячу....МИЛЬОН раз спасибо !!!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Юлечка,спасибо за такую высокую оценку) Приятно) 
Была рада личному знакомству)Надеюсь увидимся ещё неоднократно)

----------


## S-Lana

Елена, я также новичок на форуме! Пришлите, пожалуйста всю информацию с подробными пояснениями (цена, способы оплаты) на мой эл. адрес prinzsv@yandex.ru
Заранее благодарю))

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) Спасибо вам за интерес к моей работе) Все ответы на ваши вопросы отправила  на почту) Успешного выбора)
С уважением

----------


## svetik7svetik

Елена ещё 28 ноября отправила вам деньги за сценарий "Козырно жить не запретишь"3500 и до сих пор материала нет?Что случилось и как быть с деньгами?Я вам ещё по телефону позвонила и сообщила  о переводе на яндекс кошелек надеюсь помните?жду вашего ответа

----------


## elen-ka20

Всё отправила ещё раз только  что ,потому как 28 через час после звонка пришла домой и отправила)))
Отпишите,как получите сообщение,ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!,чтоб я знала что на этот раз сообщение получено

----------


## Тусим

Добрый вечер Елена, прочитав столько хвалебных отзывов в адрес новогоднего сценария " Козырно жить не запретишь" я тоже решила в этом году козырнуть и не мучаться в написании сценария  к новому году и уже сразу же вздохнула спокойно, определилась с выбором осталось собраться материально. В конце недели планирую сделать заказ сценария.

----------


## smile51

Здравствуйте, Елена, я тоже в процессе сбора средств на Ваш замечательный вечер!Надеюсь, к концу недели начать его изучать)))

----------


## Krasava

Понравилась идея новогоднего вечера "Коза-Ностра" (казино). Нужно теперь совместить элементы казино с козой. Помогите советами пож-та! Бар продумали уже: вилок капусты, стеклянные банки наполненные валютой, коктейль из морковного сока, канапе. А вот что делать с интерьером?

----------


## elen-ka20

*Тусим*, 
*smile51*, спасибо за ваш интерес и ваш выбор) 

*Krasava*, А какая связь тематики " Коза Ностра"  и казино?.Коза Ностра -это итальянская мафия,которая в 20-30- годы во времена сухого закона  пустила корни в Америке,благодаря чему и стала известна на весь мир.Это стиль ретро.Коза Ностра - вечеринка гангстерская,которую можно " разыграть " либо в Италии,либо в Америке. Вы видимо имеете ввиду Казино с дрес кодом стиля Америка 30- х? Если уж и совмещать казино с годом Козы,то может тогда "кОзи-но".
Интерьер - для начала "тематический стол" поставить: стол под зелёным сукном,покерные карты,фишки, перья,,алкорулетка, - может стать отличным связующим звеном.А по декору- красно-бело-чёрный цвет-цвет темы.Как аксессуары карты,доллары, опять же перья .Тантамареску сделать "100 $" или "Канн-канн" .Или пригласить проф.выездное казино на велком зону- идеальный вариант. Да много чего можно.

----------


## Krasava

> *Krasava*, А какая связь тематики " Коза Ностра"  и казино?.Коза Ностра -это итальянская мафия,которая в 20-30- годы во времена сухого закона  пустила корни в Америке,благодаря чему и стала известна на весь мир.Это стиль ретро.Коза Ностра - вечеринка гангстерская,которую можно " разыграть " либо в Италии,либо в Америке. Вы видимо имеете ввиду Казино с дрес кодом стиля Америка 30- х? Если уж и совмещать казино с годом Козы,то может тогда "кОзи-но".
> Интерьер - для начала "тематический стол" поставить: стол под зелёным сукном,покерные карты,фишки, перья,,алкорулетка, - может стать отличным связующим звеном.А по декору- красно-бело-чёрный цвет-цвет темы.Как аксессуары карты,доллары, опять же перья .Тантамареску сделать "100 $" или "Канн-канн" .Или пригласить проф.выездное казино на велком зону- идеальный вариант. Да много чего можно.


Это мы продумали, а вот связанное с козой и Новым годом как отобразить в таком интерьере?

----------


## elen-ka20

*Krasava*, давайте обсуждение перенесём в раздел где ему место.Это тема не для мозгового штурма, а сокровищница. Есть у нас НГ ,отпишусь там и если что вопросы тоже задавайте там)
С уважением)

----------


## околович

Скажмие пожалуйста, сколько стоят ваши Новогодние сценарии?

----------


## elen-ka20

*околович*, Добрый вечер) все детали- описание,стоимость,варианты сценариев - вы можете прочитать по ссылке.Будут вопросы- пишите.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138887

----------


## IrinaF

Лена, здравствуйте, спасибо за ответ и ссылку. Я хочу приобрести Ваш универсальный сценарий "Козырно жить не запретишь". Сообщите, пожалуйста, данные для перевода через сбербанк в личку. Каким образом вы передаёте весь материал по сценарию? Спасибо.

----------


## snegurochka

*elen-ka20*, Добрый день,Лена!Возможно ли купить ваш сценарий "Козырно жить не запретишь".Поясните пожалуйста как сделать через яндекс деньги,ваши реквизиты и куда это придёт и как быстро.Адрес моего имэйла tasha180856@mail.ru

----------


## snegurochka

*IrinaF*, Ирина.привет!Расскажите как загрузить фото в профиль-не получается!

----------


## IrinaF

> *IrinaF*, Ирина.привет!Расскажите как загрузить фото в профиль-не получается!


Здравствуйте, очаровательная snegurochka, вижу, что у Вас всё получилось, поздравляю! :Derisive:

----------


## Tatyana-07

Елена!
Большое спасибо за материалы! Я давно занимаюсь организацией и проведением праздников, и корпоративных, и частных, поэтому могу объективно оценить и качество, и юмор, и удачную подборку музыкального материала. Всё то, что мне надо и всё, что я искала. Спасибо! Теперь я уверена, что мой Новогодний праздник будет успешным и понравится гостям. Буду рада продолжить сотрудничество и готова следить за новыми Вашими работами!
*С уважением,
Татьяна.*

----------


## snegurochka

> Здравствуйте, очаровательная snegurochka, вижу, что у Вас всё получилось, поздравляю!



*IrinaF*, Спасибо,Ирина!как то удивительным образом получилось!

----------


## snegurochka

*КалинаМАЛИНА*, Приветик,землячка!Я тоже проживаю в Кемеровской области!Хотела спросить как быстро вы получили ссылку на сценарий и как сделать заказ.если не затруднит.Ответьте ,пожайлуста.И стоит ли игра свеч)))

----------


## elen-ka20

*IrinaF*, Ирочка,всё ответила,всё отправила) Всего вам наилучшего ))))С ув.
*Tatyana-07*, Танечка,ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ спасибо за отзыв!!!!! Очень рада ,что мой стиль близок и что материал пришёлся по вкусу.Пусть с ним праздники (и не только  НГ ) пройдут отлично)
Удачи и пусть новый год принесёт радость и счастье)))
*snegurochka*,приветствую вас на форуме) Приятного  и продуктивного общения) Ответы на ваши вопросы отправила ЛС 
С уважением)

----------


## wert266

Не знаю, правильно или нет отправила Вам ответ.

----------


## elen-ka20

Всё отправила!!! 
Пусть и в Донецке,не смотря ни на что, состоится  весёлый Новогодний праздник))) А самое главное  наступит такой долгожданный мир!!!!!!!!Он всем нам очень нужен!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

*Уважаемые коллеги! 
Спешу вам сообщить,что стоимость сценария 3500 руб  будет актуальна до 13 декабря
После он будет стоить дороже! 
Поэтому все,кто планирует,думает,рассматривает его покупку  , самое время это сделать до 13 декабря .Об изменениях  цены сообщу в этой теме дополнительно.
С уважением)

**Акция до 15 декабря 
**Все ,кто приобретает Новогодние сценарии,могут приобрести любой  другой сценарий за 2000 руб.
-"Зимняя сказка любви " -свадьба ,Выездная - новый  ;
-У*Лётный -свадьба или юбилей;
-Киношный формат  -"Оскар " или "Снимается кино" - свадьба ,Выездная , юбилей или выпускной 
-Морской -свадьба ,Выездная или юбилей
-"Бременские музыканты" - свадьба
-"Назад в СССР " ( есть такой Новогодний) -юбилей
- Америка 30(Гангстереская) свадьба,юбилей,выпускной
-"Дикий дикий Вест " - кантри вечеринка юбилей*

----------


## S-Lana

Добрый день, Елена! Получила Ваш Новогодний сценарий. Я новичок в этот деле, и поэтому написание сценария для меня - неподъёмный труд! Читала Ваш сценарий  в перерывах между  основной работой и домашней работой. При прочтении медленно приходило осознание, что сценарист для праздничных мероприятий - это тоже своего рода профессия. То, что вы написали: в какой форме, с какими шутками, конкурсами, плавными переходами мне безумно понравилось!!!!!!!!
Складывалось впечатление, что вы пишите с какой-то неуловимой и непосредственной лёгкостью! Спасибо за сценарий! С приближающимися Вас Новогодними праздниками. Всех Вам благ!!!! :Smile3:

----------


## snegurochka

Леночка,добрый день!Спасибо за ответ и поздравление!У меня к вам вопрос как к профессионалу.Предстоит проводить корпоративы в кафе,два маленьких зала с перегородкой,очень сложное помещение.Танцпола как такового нет,придётся изворачиваться.вот думаю -подойдёт ли "Козырный сценарий" для моего случая.караоке отпадает,батл отпадает...Сама,конечно,свой вариант продумываю,но хочется "вкусненького" добавить .а рецепты то все старые.Честно.сама далеко не шеф-повар)))Что посоветуете..

----------


## elen-ka20

*S-Lana*, БОЛЬШОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО ,что нашли время написать отзыв.И спасибо за такую оценку моей работы)
И вас с наступающим)пусть исполнятся все мечты .Удачи вам и самого лучшего и светлого в 2105)
*snegurochka*, Все написала ЛС. Все сценарии пишутся традиционными и универсальными .Поэтому по заданным параметрам можно лишь подправить сценарий,но  слагаемыми всё равно будут застольные блоки и танцевально-игровые на тацполе.

----------


## IrinaF

Елена, спасибо большое за сценарий "КОЗЫрно жить не запретишь". Я недавно в праздничной индустрии, и получение наработок от таких профессионалов как Вы, для меня очень важно! Много интересных идей, подробное описание материала. Я благодарна создателям форума за возможность общения и обмена опытом, и Вам, Елена, за ваше творчество!

----------


## Паламарчук

Елена, СПАСИБО большое за классный сценарий -"КОЗырно жить не запретишь!" Все элементы, а также игровые, танцевальные, застольные блоки свежи, актуальны, современны! Интересно, с юмором, достойно обыгрывается тема года Козы. Знакомиться с материалом легко, все расписано подробно, идеи понятны! И так много полезного для дальнейшей работы, не только в Новогодние жаркие деньки! Остается только выучить все назубок. Елена, спасибо огромное за бесценную помощь и возможность учиться у Вас! Сценарий великолепен! Весь до единого слова!   :Ok:

----------


## IrinaF

*Уважаемые коллеги, всех с наступающим Новым годом! Весёлого праздника! Хорошего заработка!* Мира! Любви! Сбычи мечт!!! :018:

----------


## elen-ka20

Ирочка,Юлечка,спасибо вам за ваши слова!!! И за выбор, и за доверие и просто за то,что нашли минутку отписаться о своих впечатлениях!СПАСИБО!!!!
пусть всё у вас будет  только супер в 2105 году.И год пройдёт также ярко,весело как ваше , Ира ,поздравления.Спасибо за него!!!!  настроение повысилось от таких красок))))
С уважением)

----------


## Viktorina007

ЕЛЕЕЕНА! Как же хочется просто так крикнуть "СПАСИИИБО!", чтоб Вы услашали даже у себя на родине! Потому что этот сценарий "КОЗЫрно жить не запретишь" - просто ЧУДО! Настоящий КЛАД для новичка, типа меня! Всё прописано так подробно, разложено по полочкам... Ну СУПЕР! Получила сценарий вчера, сегодня сижу и размышляю, представляю, укладываю в своей голове. Поняла одно, что Стиль Елены мне ооочень близок.. Подводки, манки, застольные фишки... - это что-то нечто) Смеялась от души) Огромным плюсом является то, что в сценарии прописаны абсолютно все варианты многих блоков.. То есть никаких ловушек.. Поющая тамада - держи для тебя материал, не поешь? - пожалуйста, тебе другой вариант... Если расписывать впечатления о каждом блоке...боюсь, что один мой пост займет целую страничку в этой темке :Grin:  Поэтому скажу только одно: Ни разочку не пожалела, что приобрела этот сценарий (его я ещё смогу использовать целый год на других праздниках)! Леночка, огромное преогромное, супермегаогромное спасибо ВАМ!

----------


## elen-ka20

*Viktorina007*, Виктория,а я кричу вам в ответ СПАСИИИИБООООООООООООООО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Я просто счастлива, что вам пришёлся по вкусу мой стиль "письма" и юмора) Пусть этот сценарий порадует вас и ваших гостей в НГ праздники)
Всего самого наилучшего в 2015 году вам и вашим близким)

----------


## Кнопик

Здравствуйте! Хочу приобрести ваш сценарий .Я новичок (в поисках сценария нашла форум и очень заинтересвал ваш вариант ) и есть пара вопросов: скажите как оплатить с Кахзахстана можно? И как скоро я получу его и не совсем понимаю в каком виде ?

----------


## elen-ka20

*Кнопик*, Добрый день) Реквизиты и варианты оплаты отправила ЛС. Касаемо "в каком виде" и "как скоро"  получаете: вы оплачиваете,сообщаете мне (либо ЛС, либо в этой теме как вам будет удобно ) и я отправляю вам ссылку на скачивание сценария.Всё просто).Будут вопросы- спрашивайте.
С уважением)

----------


## Марина 18

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ ,ЕЛЕНА! Я В ЭТОМ ДЕЛЕ ЧЕЛОВЕК НОВЫЙ СКАЖИТЕ ПОЖ. КАК Я МОГУ У ВАС КУПИТЬ СЦЕНАРИЙ НА НОВЫЙ ГОД.

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день)))) Приобрести очень  просто и быстро: оплатить по одному из предложенных вариантов, сообщить об оплате и получить ссылку на скачивание) Всё))
Как решитесь на покупку- пишите. Сброшу вам реквизиты )
С уважением)

----------


## Кнопик

*elen-ka20*, Опатила сегодня. Подробности отправила личным сообщением,но решила написать  и здесь на всякий случай.Очень жду!

----------


## tatiashka

Какое счастье, что я приобрела сценарий "Козырно жить не запретишь"!!!Леночка, спасибо Вам большое за огромный труд! Как только увидела его на форуме- сразу же стала облизываться...А теперь- он в моих руках!!!Урррааа!!! Всё очень подробно описано( перечитаю ещё несколько раз, чтобы "сродниться" с ним и вести мероприятие не по "бумажке". Очень понравился Ваш Гороскоп!!! Понравилось караоке( у меня будет возможность использовать плазменный телевизор с большим экраном). Отличная идея "Велком"- на время сбора гостей!!!!Вы, Елена- просто умничка!!! Это первое моё знакомство с Вашими Изюминками(я рискнула- и....не прогадала!) Спасибо!!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

*tatiashka*, БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО за отзыв!!! и за такое приятное начало недели) Рада, что всё понравилось.
Если будет проектор- обратите внимание на блок "Кому легко": и в НГ пройдёт на УРА!, и  после его смело можно использовать как выборы М и Д на свадьбе.
Всего самого наилучшего в наступающем году)
С уважением)

----------


## snegurochka

*elen-ka20*, Лена.добрый вечер!Деньги перевела на яндекс.Инфо и копия чека в электронной почте.Жду ссылку как шкатулку с секретом)))

----------


## elen-ka20

*Кнопик*,*snegurochka*,всё отправила!БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!за ваш выбор и доверие.Надеюсь не разочарую своим видением и стилем)
Весёлых праздников и отличного 2015 года!!!

----------


## snegurochka

*elen-ka20*, Добрый вечер,Лена!С трудом всё скачала,но ,честно говоря,я в недоумении.Нет пунктов-1.2.9.10.13.Застолья прописанного,как все нахваливали нет,как такового сценария полного я не увидела,с подводками,шутками,манками....В-основном одни музыкальные нарезки... Ожидала совершенно другого.я не профессионал,конечно,но и не дилетант,15 лет в этом бизнесе. 46 листов сценария...их просто нет.

----------


## elen-ka20

Напишите,пожалуйста,там есть текстовые документы?Судя по описанию вы просмотрели только музыкальные папки для озвучивания материала.Сейчас вам их отправлю отдельно...

----------


## Кнопик

Спасибо вам БОЛЬШОЕ!!!!!!!!!! Скачала всё ещё вчера.И у меня есть всё слава богу:и музыка, и сценарии.Так что смогла и прочесть, и с музыкой сверить,правда угрохала пол ночи.Вроде бы всё совпадет.
Всё понравилось,всего много.И особенно застолье и подводки-это у меня слабое место, но в вашем сценарии всё это есть,что для меня важно."Отпечатки пальцев"  и ей подобные фразы уморные  в точку .Огорчает только  одно,что  всё не успею сделать за вечер,Праздники у меня  на 4 -5  часов.Там на два таких наверное.Но радует,что и правда многое можно проводить и после Нового года.
Понравилось что нет стихов и как подорана музыка Даже ни чего не хоечтся менть ,Классная идея с караоке и в таком виде гороскоп. Все танцевалки беру,потому как любят их у меня больше игр.Театр - ни когда не проводила,но хотелось бы по пробовать.Наверное вашим и начну.Пока читала ,нарисовала картинку в голове- смеялась.Думаю костюмы под неё какие- нибудь и будет вообще супер...
В общем я очень довольна и вы- большая мололец! СПАСИБО вам!

----------


## snegurochka

[b]elen-ka20 
*elen-ka20*, Добрый вечер ,Лена!Слава богу,все тексты открылись.бегло прочитала.всё в наличии.Были технические проблемы с "Вордом".Времени не было всё осмыслить,отпишу, откоментирую позже.Спасибо и извините.Со мной всегда всё не так.Через тернии к звёздам)))

----------


## elen-ka20

*Кнопик*, Большое спасибо вам!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Я очень рада ,что вам понравился мой стиль и пришёлся сценарий по вкусу. Это главное! Только весёлых вам праздников и удачи в наступающем году)
*snegurochka*, Ну слава Богу.Разобрались.А то я уже и не знала что думать,потому как точно знаю ,что там всё есть.Разбирайтесь и будут вопросы- пишите.

----------


## Mirelle

здравствуйте! Хочу приобрести сценарий КОЗырно жить не запретишь!!!
можно сделать перевод вам через Paypal . Я живу в германии. Сколько €? Мне срочно надо! Спасибо! Алёна жду ответа

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день)Подробный ответ выслала вам ЛС )
С уважением)

----------


## snegurochka

*elen-ka20*, Добрый вечер,Леночка!Разобрала сценарий по "косточкам".Всё открывается и закрывается)))Слава богу!сНЕЖНОЕ КОЗЫрное новогоднее спасибо.Сценарий добротный,понятный,с юмором,с иронией,с элементами stand-up,чего я обожаю.И самое главное почти нет стихов.Всё в меру.Жаль не будет  проектора..Ну да ладно.Поздравляю с наступающим Новым годом.Желаю сказки в Новый год,страстей,звенящего смеха,мандаринового настроения и неиссякаемого творчества....вулкан идей и гейзер шуток!Будьте счастливы)))

----------


## Dashulka993

Добрый вечер!!!  Хочу преобрести сценарий "Козырно жить не запретишь!", подскажите пожалуйста, подойдет он для ресторана (разных коллективов 100 - 130 чел)????

----------


## elen-ka20

*snegurochka*, Наташа,ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО ЗА ВАШ ОТЗЫВ! Я рада что не разочаровал материал и даже с учётом вашей специфики банкета подойдёт.
КОЗырное вам спасибо!!!!!!!! И пусть банкет в буквальном смысле слова будет КОЗЫРНЫМ!!!!!
Вас с наступающим)  :Ded Snegurochka2: Только  удачи и счастья вам в 2015!!! Вдохновения ,настроения и только супер заказов и клиентов!


*Dashulka993*, Добрый вечер) Вы получаете сценарий в 2 вариантах: один для корпоративной компании,Другой -для ресторанной публики,не знакомой между собой.В нём некоторые поводки,подправлены под такой формат.
Касаемо количества: сложно работать и особенно проводить игровую программу когда мало людей,Не из кого выбирать.А если больше 30 ,то отлично. Среднее кол-во человек,участвующих в одном блоке от 4 пар(если пары) ,но ОТ значит можно и больше.Застолки - вообще не важно 30 или 130.Ну в общем как любой банкет .
зы. я работаю банкет 100 человек и  они выбрали этот сценарий.Так что не вижу проблем.Много не мало.
С уважением)

----------


## Dashulka993

Я завтра перечислю деньги! Номер банковской карты пришлите пожалуйста и стоимость!!!))))

----------


## Люсиль

Хочется поблагодарить Елену за сценарий "Козырно  жить не запретишь" - очень хороший и богатый материал, с хорошими подводками,  он расписан подробно, я б даже сказала с чутким  вниманием к тому, кто будет по нему работать, чтобы было более удобно воплотить в жизнь. Сценарий составлен в двух вариантах: для корпоратива и для зала с малознакомыми между собой столами. Причём например, конкурс "Кому жить хорошо" ( очень понравился- шикарный ) описан в двух вариантах проведения, расписаны слова ведущей при общении с залом во время этого конкурса при проведении без проектора и с проректором. То есть Елена стремилась подать материал многогранно, чтобы действительно в работе пригодилось. Рада, что открыла для себя Елену как интересного автора тематических  праздников  ( подумываю ещё попозже в будущем купить у неё  тематический сценарий). В "Козырно жить не запретишь"  тема стилизации проходит легко , буду использовать козырный репортаж и козырное караоке ( веселенькое!!!) , застолочку "Будем мы козырно  жить" . " Что, где, коза" -блок  то же понравился своей элегантностью, "Льдинка на удачу" ( эффектный момент подойдёт на любой праздник ).  Елена, огромное Вам спасибо!

----------


## elen-ka20

Людочка,ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!за такой обстоятельный отзыв!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Рада невероятно ,что не подвела,Что всё пришлось по вкусу) И пусть на практике всё работает и на НГ, и на других праздниках)
С наступающим!!!! Отличного Нового года и отличного 2015 в целом))))
С уважением)

----------


## elen-ka20

Людиии!!! Кто ещё вчера утром перевёл деньги  Яндекс  отзовитесь)Начинаю уже переживать

----------


## saksonita

Елена, здравствуйте! а нельзя акцию продлить до 15 декабря? просто я не успею перечислить деньги, в выходные на работе...

----------


## elen-ka20

*saksonita*, Добрый вечер) Я так и планировала,так как просили об этом и другие .Так что акцию продлеваю.Ориентировочно до 17 декабря.

----------


## Татьяна Миронова

*elen-ka20*, Елена, добрый день! Меня заинтересовал сценарий "Козырно жить не запретишь" Уже готова его оплатить. Могу ли я с карты сбербанк оплатить онлайн? Возможно ли на вашу карту так перечислить деньги?

----------


## Татьяна Миронова

Ну вот, денежки отправлены. С нетерпением жду материал. :Tender:

----------


## Татьяна Миронова

И вот я уже пока бегло ознакомилась со сценарием. И мне всё нравится. Гороскоп, очень милый!

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ за доверие,за ваш выбор и даже за описание первых впечатлений) Изучайте подробно.Будут вопросы,хоть всё и расписано от и до,включая рекомендации и технические моменты по мимо текста,но мало ли...если что -обращайтесь 
Отличных вам НГ праздников и только всего самого наилучшего в 2015 году.
С наступающим! С уважением)

----------


## Тусим

Елена, только ознакомилась со сценарием!!!! Хочу сказать Вам спасибо за ваш труд, сценарий - замечательный, теперь со спокойной душой буду готовиться к праздникам и знать, что с таким сценарием успех обеспечен.!!! Ещё раз огромное спасибо и с наступающим вас праздником!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Наташа,спасибо вам БОЛЬШОЕ!!!! что нашлась минутка и желание оставить свой отзыв.Рада ,что всё понятно и понравилось.Пусть все праздники пройдут на УРА!!!! 
С наступающим и только всего самого наилучшего в 2015 году!!!!
С уважением)

----------


## Я_нот

здравствуйте!Заинтересовал ваш сценарий.А как его можно получить, Не нашла ни где номера карты.И вообще как это всё происходит,Я новичок  и извините если задаю глупые вопроосы,но не смогла разобраться в них сама.

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) Детали в ЛС. Возникнут ещё вопросы- обращайтесь) 
с уважением) 

ЗЫ. Для всех,кто не сталкивался с такой  формой покупки: вы оплачиваете(реквизиты я высылаю ЛС).Тут же сообщаете мне (на форуме,по эл .почте,скайпу - как вам удобно) и я отправляю вам ссылку для скачивания сценария.

----------


## elen-ka20

*УВАЖАЕМЫЕ КОЛЛЕГИ ! С 18 ДЕКАБРЯ (ЧЕТВЕРГ) СТОИМОСТЬ ЛЮБОГО СЦЕНАРИЯ ПОВЫШАЕТСЯ НА 500 РУБ.*

У всех ,кто планировал приобрести сценарий ,кто писал и просил отсрочить повышение стоимости ,но ещё не приобрёл, осталось 2 дня,когда можно купить материал по старой цене.
С уважением)

----------


## Я_нот

спасибо. всё получила,всё изучила,нет слов.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ВЫ - МЕГА МОЛОДЕЦ! 
Это  просто колосальный труд: выписано всё до мельчайших деталей.А главное как здорово !!! написано.Читала как роман,улыбалась ,смеялась, Легко и с таким тонким юмором.Понравилось ,что почти всё могу взять в работу не только  на Новый год,но и на других банкетах.

Отдельное спасибо что не отказали в просьбе и добавили "женские" блоки.Для комапнии на 90% женской без них ни как.А их у меня в этом году несколько. Выборы Снегурочки и "женщина -загадка "-  супер!!!
С наступающим вас. Много творческих идей и хорошего настроения.
Антонина Гридасова.

----------


## Viktorina007

> .Для комапнии на 90% женской


У меня аналогичная ситуация в этом году! Беда вообще... Поэтому очень жалко блок "Кому жить легко". Он как раз должен бы быть таким прям "Бабах"!) Не хотелось бы, чтобы он прошел абы как...




> Выборы Снегурочки и "женщина -загадка "-  супер!!!


Елена, а что это за блоки? Можно чуть поподробнее?

----------


## elen-ka20

> Елена, а что это за блоки? Можно чуть поподробнее?


совсем новые) Писались под заказ для женской компании буквально неделю назад.Так что в эти сценарии уже не вошли.

----------


## elen-ka20

> Он как раз должен бы быть таким прям "Бабах"!) Не хотелось бы, чтобы он прошел абы как...


Вот только  вчера прозвучала тема , а сегодня- продолжение... как оказалось(в чём собственно и не сомневалась) он и без проектора идёт на ура! Вот мне прислала девочка отзыв.Она  его делала на банкете: ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ КАРАОКЕ " КОМУ ЛЕГКО ? или ПОМЕНЯТЬСЯ МЕСТАМИ" :СУПЕР и без проэктора! Море Позитива!
Так что  можно смело делать  и без проектора.Хотя конечно..с проектором любой блок ярче,но работали же мы как и без него сколько лет .


Уважаемые коллеги! В связи с просьбами и сообщения в личку :  " не успеваю..пожалуйста продлите до субботы" - повышение стоимости сценария (и эта дата уже окончательная) будет с 22 декабря! Понимаю все сложности ,поэтому идут на встречу тем,кто озвучил такую удобную дату.
Так что те, кто планирует покупку - есть несколько дней для приобретения по старой цене..
с уважением

----------


## IrinaSim

Елена, здравствуйте. Как приобрести сценарий Козырно жить не запретишь?Нужно очень срочно

----------


## elen-ka20

Все детали отправила ЛС. Вкратце - всё просто: оплачивает,сообщаете и тут же получаете ссылку на скачивание.
Будут вопросы- задавайте  любым удобным способом)
С уважением

----------


## Andes

я так и не нашел где указана стоимость .  :Tu:

----------


## elen-ka20

В самом первом посте и стоимость, и описание сценария 




> СТОИМОСТЬ 3500 РУБ.
> 
> Ну что ...КОЗырнём?!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

*Уважаемые коллеги! 

Остаётся два дня на  покупку  сценария по старой цене - 3500. Ну и конечно  ПОДАРКИ.Ведь скоро Новый год!!!*

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Леночка, сценарий - просто новогодняя сказка!!! :Ok:  Пока читала - получила море позитива!!! Как всегда все продумано до мелочей, каждое слово, музыкальная отбивка!!! Леночка, я в восхищении!!! С наступающим Новым годом, тебя! Удачи, радости и здоровья!!! :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## elen-ka20

Людочка,БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!! вот так и я: прочла твой отзыв и получила море удовольствия!!  спасибо,что нашла минутку на написание!! Рада,что всё пришлось по вкусу))) Пусть радует сценарий и тебя, и твоих гостей)))
С наступающим 2015 ! Пусть он будет в разы лучше уходящего!!!

----------


## ((Angel))

Подскажите пожалуйста, можно ли встречать Новый год вместе давно разведённой паре??

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Подскажите пожалуйста, можно ли встречать Новый год вместе давно разведённой паре??


*((Angel))*, а почему бы и нет?  :Meeting:  Не вижу причин для препятствий! Возможно, именно это послужит хорошим поводом для возрождения прежних отношений. 
У меня есть знакомая, которая 10 лет была с мужем в разводе, а потом сошлись опять и заново зарегистрировались! И сейчас замечательно живут, уже внуков нянчат... Так что, всё в ваших руках!  :Ok: 

Может, у Елены на этот вопрос есть другое мнение.  :Smile3:  Но хочу Вам подсказать, как новичку, что вы находитесь в Бутике Интеллектуальной Собственности IN-KU. Это раздел не для бесед по душам и обсуждения личных проблем. Здесь задают вопросы только по поводу ПРИОБРЕТЕНИЯ авторского материала, а также пишут отзывы о них.

Если Вам важно компетентное мнение Елены по какому-либо вопросу, у неё есть своя творческая мастерская, там можно выбрать любую тему и в ней поговорить: Форум: У Елен-ки Елены. 

А также, конкретно этот вопрос Вы можете задать в разделе "Тамадейская беседка", в теме Размышления о жизни, семье, счастье и вообще.

----------


## БуКатерина

Доброй ночи! Не могу не выразить своего восхищения! Только что отработала новогодник "Козырно жить не запретишь". Покидала публику под бурные овации. Весь вечер меня не покидало чувство, что я отдыхаю вместе со всеми, а не работаю. Елена, я снимаю шляпу перед вашим талантом. Творческих успехов, не переставайте нас радовать своими наработками.Спасибо!!!!!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

*Катя,*СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!!!! что описались! Не передать как я счастлива,что не только в прочтении,но и на практике всё понравилось )))Здорово,что оценили не только  гости,но и вы!!!

Пусть всегда ваши праздники будут не работа, а сплошное удовольствие))Отличных вам клиентнов и весёлых банкетов
С наступающим и пусть 2015 будет лучше уходящего!!!!

----------


## simvolika

Елена! Могу ли я еще срочно приобрести сценарий "Козырно жить"???? Какова стоимость на сегодня??

----------


## elen-ka20

*simvolika*, всё обсудили))) ) Успешных вам праздников и крепкого здоровья и счастья в 2015 году) 

_Стали появляться отзывы от ведущих,которые уже отработали по приобретённому сценарию.Чтоб не терялись - буду их размещать здесь.Так как это уже оценка материала в работе и она не менее важна .
Спасибо всем большое за ваш выбор  и доверие!Спасибо что не смотря на предновогоднюю суету нашли минутку отписаться.!СПАСИБО!!!!_ 






> Добрый день,Леночка. Я у вас покупала сценарий. Отзыв писала,но не могу вас не поблагодарить за ваш гениальный материал,который был со мнй все 7 банкетов. Отработала  просто на УРА!!!! за визитками просто очередь была.Так меня ещё не принимали гости! Да и что самое главное я сама ещё не испытывала такое удовольствие от своей работы: уже спустя 15 минут от начала все смотрели на меня с улыбкой и восхищением. Не могу сказать что пошло лучше,так как всё что делала ,прошло одинаково здоровски. Только я не всё успела провети .Так что  и на следующий год осталось)))
> С наступающим вас! И пусть не иссякнут ваш юмор и идеи!











> Елена. извините что сразу не отписалась, загруз с Новогодними праздниками. Весь материал получила, СУПЕР!!! Со всем разобрались. все очень понятно и подробно расписано. БОЛЬШОЕ ПРЕБОЛЬШОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО!!! Столько материала и все такое интересное. К Юбилею мамы многое пригодится. Думаю, что по юбилеям позже еще к вам обращусь...

----------


## a-nutik

Вот и закончились новогодники! Спешу поблагодарить Леночку за такой прекрасный материал, очень многое взяла в работу - все просто не уместилось в один вечер - оставила про запас))) Леночка, спасибо за твой супер-труд!!! Особенное спасибо за новогодний реп - гости были в ударе!)

----------


## elen-ka20

Анюта,поздравляю в успешным финалом 2014!!! Оооочень рада,что сценарий не подвёл и надеюсь будешь его использовать в течении года также успешно.СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ,тебе за доверие ,выбор и что нашлась минутка , а главное желание поделится впечатлением от материала!!
Отличного тебе 2015 !!!! чтоб всё всегда и впредь на УРА!!!  и по высшему классу.Удачи и здоровья  :Tatice 08:  )))

----------


## Ольгаптаха

Леночка и я с благодарностью и с поздравлением с Новым годом!!! Блок Коза Ностра проходил на Ура в клубе ресторане, даже при отсутствии велком зоны и информации о тематике. Пробовала разложить хоть что-то на столике в фойе перед началом программы, но закончилось всё тем, что гости стали по-понемногу растаскивать реквизит, т.к. там сборные компании и очень темно в зале, но, даже при таких условиях делала 2 блока и последний свой Казанову и все были в восторге, особенно от гангстерского перепляса с проектором. Вместо сценки сделала Оркестр в Джазе только девушки, переодевала двух мужчин в Дафну и Жозефину и мы развлекали Гангстеров-налётчиков, потом они танцевали с этими "Новенькими танго", получилось прикольно. А остальной материал пригодится для тематической свадьбы, там и сценка пойдёт!!! Попробую кинуть видео с телефона. Ещё раз огромное спасибо за супер сценарий.https://vk.com/video131744932_171419384 а вот танец общий гангстеров https://vk.com/video131744932_171442685

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо,Олечка,за поздравления!!!И тебе только самого наилучшего в этом году)
И отдельное ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за то,что нашла минутку поедлится впечатлениями от материала.Эту лучший подарок) Ты большая молодец и невероятная труженица и креативщица!

*Хочу добавить отзыв о НГ сценарии " 2014 ВРУЧЕНИЕ ПРЕМИИ ОСКАР" .Спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ за его написание!!!!!!!!* 




> Елена! С прошедшими Вас праздниками! Все корпоративы не уставала вас благодарить за замечательный, интереснейший и очень интеллигентный сценарий Нового года в стиле Оскар. Кино-танцы, Япона-хата и другие блоки - это просто БОМБА. А главное, теперь я не боюсь тематических праздников. Поэтому еще раз спасибо и низкий поклон.

----------


## Viktorina007

Здравствуйте, Елена! Хочу сказать огрооомнейшее СПА-СИ-БО за классный сценарий Нового года "Козырный НГ". Все мои первые корпоративы пролетели на УРА!!! Весело, современно, энергично! Гороскоп - то, что заводило всех уже с самого начала банкета. Проводы года-класс! Но особое спасибо за Козырное караоке! Вы бы видели ЧТО творилось тогда в кафе... Хохотали просто ВСЕ! И гости, и обслуживающий персонал кафе. Проводила выборы Йолупуки и Снегурочки... Прошло все на супер. А "Кому легко" так вообще отпад! Женщины всегда старались выложиться на все 100! Я ни капли не пожалела, что приобреа у Вас сценарий! Даже наоборот, благодарна Вам за мои суперпупер классные корпоративы, которые прошли отлично только благодаря ВАМ!

----------


## olehka

Лена, Добрый день! Хочу выразить огромную БлагоДарность за сценарий "Козырный НГ"! Корпоративы и новогодняя ночь прошли просто замечательно, весело,позитивно! спасибо за ваше творчество!Успехов вам и всего самого Доброго и Светлого!

----------


## Yuliya29

Спасибо! Море интересных идей и находок!

----------

